# BCO Clarification



## westminken (Jan 10, 2011)

I am writing to see if there is any PCA BCO clarification on who is allowed to teach adults. I know and understand the position of women being able to teach women and children. However, I did not find anything obvious in the BCO index on who exactly women are allowed to teach. I checked the PCA position papers at the PCA Historical Center website on this topic and as far as I know there was not anything. 

If somebody could help a brother out, let me know.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 10, 2011)

westminken said:


> I am writing to see if there is any PCA BCO clarification on who is allowed to teach adults. I know and understand the position of women being able to teach women and children. However, I did not find anything obvious in the BCO index on who exactly women are allowed to teach. I checked the PCA position papers at the PCA Historical Center website on this topic and as far as I know there was not anything.
> 
> If somebody could help a brother out, let me know.


 There is no explicit BCO language. This has been used by some to allow women to teach men in certain contexts, in violation of 1 Timothy 2:12.


----------

